# RUMOR ***** IS jones out of ufc 187



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Im hesring news will break soon...


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Im hesring news will break soon...


If this is true Sonnen called it weeks ago..

"Mark my words, that fight is not going to happen".

Can't remember what thread it was posted in, but it was on one of his podcasts.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I've seen it posted 3 places now. Supposedly due to legal problems.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Sonnen tweeting ' Told ya'.. classic lol


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Not sure how true this is but... from FrontRowBrian's twitter

FrontRowBrian® @FrontRowBrian · 16m 16 minutes ago
LATEST ON JON JONES. is in custody in ABQ. 3 car accident.Ran red light. Allegedly under the influence. Jones ran from scene. Cocaine found

FrontRowBrian® @FrontRowBrian
There’s also a rumor Jones struck a vehicle driven by a pregnant woman. I have no information on anyone’s condition.

Sorry dont know how to embed a tweet.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm hearing it also.. Not good.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Sonnen for President. 

Jones for most liked inmate. 


This blows, I wanted to see Jones get knocked out...damn.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

All due to the fact his hero and idol tested for PEDs. He then went on a bender figuratively and literally.


----------



## neo866 (May 22, 2008)

Not good at all. 
If true he might have to go to rehab for 2 or 3 hours again!!

Joking aside if this has happened apart from jones being a dick i also blame dana, the ufc and everyone that turned a blind eye to his previous problems. i really hate jones but he is without doubt one of the best fighters ever and to let him just carry on like this (if true) is such a shame. Hope it's wrong


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That's a bummer if true, Rumble deserves a title shot not a fill in.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Jumanji said:


> Not sure how true this is but... from FrontRowBrian's twitter
> 
> FrontRowBrian® @FrontRowBrian · 16m 16 minutes ago
> LATEST ON JON JONES. is in custody in ABQ. 3 car accident.Ran red light. Allegedly under the influence. Jones ran from scene. Cocaine found
> ...


The absurdity of this makes me feel like it's not true. This wouldn't be there first time FrontRowBrian has just reported some complete crazy nonsense.

If any of this turns out to be true the UFC has to do something serious though. Not just try to brush this off and say he made a mistake.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

IF any part of this is true (running a red light and fleeing the scene, having cocaine, etc) then there is literally no way to defend Bones. On a personal note, I'll always have lost a little bit of respect for him for the drunk driving since I think anyone who drives drunk is a POS in some way. 

But if a good part of this is true then wow, he's really messed up to the point where maybe stripping him of the title and having him take a year off would be the best way to go. I'm sure a lot of it just boils down to the money and crowd he hangs out with.

But this is IF this is true. We shouldn't completely jump the gun yet.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

FrontRowBrian just retracted all of it.....


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> FrontRowBrian just retracted all of it.....


We dont know the story yet but he is in fact out of ufc 187. so must be something more than a fender bender...


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Albuquerque Police @ABQPOLICE 
We CANNOT confirm that Jon Jones was involved in a H&R traffic accident from this morning. The investigation is ongoing.

That is the latest we don't know if he is still fighting or not. Everything else right now is rumors.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

This would suck to be true. Seems bizarre to be fabricated, but who knows. Wait n see.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

oldfan said:


>


LOL I saw that on twitter he needs to change his username.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

I hope we get some updates before I have to go to bed in 2 hours.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

LATEST:
Albuquerque PD: UFC champion Jon Jones sought for questioning in hit-and-run accident
http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/4/2...t=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Wasn't Rampage involved in some shit like this a few years ago? And the ufc did nothing?


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

this was on the front page of australian news site

http://mmakanvas.ninemsn.com.au/art...r-hit-and-run-drugs-found-out-of-ufc-187.html

Live updates: Jon Jones car accident, UFC 187 fight and other reports


5
By Adam Ireland on April 27, 2015 9,656 reads 0
Live updates: Jon Jones car accident, UFC 187 fight and other reports - NEWS
Jon Jones
Getty
'Hot' prospectVanZant the youngest UFC champ?
VanZant the youngest UFC champ?
Ditch the dartsHow to get fit while you quit smoking
How to get fit while you quit smoking
> Refresh for updates

Update 11am EAST: According to a report, Jones is a "person of interest" in an alleged hit and run. Here's the latest from TMZ Sports. 

"UFC superstar Jon Jones is a "person of interest" in a hit and run investigation ... the Albuquerque Police Dept. tells TMZ Sports.
A rep for the APD says ... Jon is "wanted for questioning" in regards to a crash that occurred this morning in New Mexico."

MMA reporter David Kano confirmed the TMZ report, stating that police wish to speak to Jones in relation to a hit and run. 

"At this time Jon Jones is wanted for questioning in a hit-and-run where an older woman was transported to the hospital for injuries."

Update 9:30am EAST: The Albuquerque Police Department have failed to confirm that Jon Jones was involved in a hit and run, posting the following message on twitter: "We CANNOT confirm that Jon Jones was involved in a H&R traffic accident from this morning. The investigation is ongoing."

MMA Weekly are reporting that Jones was in a car accident, his fight with Johnson is "in jeopardy" but may not cancelled at this stage. 

UFC on FOX journalist Ariel Helwani posted the following update on twitter moments ago; "All the closest sources I know to JBJ have not spoken to him in over 24 hours. Trying to weed fact from fiction, friends. Please standby."

As of right now, the rumour mill is still in over-drive following this morning's unconfirmed report involving UFC champion Jon Jones. We'll post updates to this story as soon as they become available. 

Original Report:
Headline: Unconfirmed report: Jon Jones flees after hit and run, drugs found, out of UFC 187 

Unconfirmed reports have surfaced online, claiming UFC light heavyweight champion Jon Jones (21-1) has fled the scene of a car accident and is now in police custody, with cocaine reportedly found at the scene. 

According to a report made by noted MMA insider Front Row Brian on twitter, Jones has been pulled from UFC 187, where he was scheduled to face 205 pound (93kg) striker Anthony "Rumble" Johnson (19-4) on May 24 EAST.

While alleged details of the incident are sketchy at best, what is being reported online is shown below.

Jones has previously tested positive to cocaine during an "out of competition" period. He was admitted to rehab for just one day, and paid a fine of USD$25,000. 

At this point, there is no official word confirming these reports.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Wasn't Rampage involved in some shit like this a few years ago? And the ufc did nothing?













reports on the twitter say it was the same pregnant woman


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> reports on the twitter say it was the same pregnant woman


Same kid?


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

IF Jones got in a car accident then fled the scene he was doing something illegal probably drinking and driving otherwise it would have been a regular accident you sit there if no one is hurt you exchange info and don't even need to call the cops. If he hit and run there was a reason I'm guessing drinking. Also hit and run is a felony. The only other thing other then drinking is if maybe he didn't have insurance which he will get his license taken away for a year most likely but hit an run is a felony. **** Jones I had money on this fight to if it don't happen **** him.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

ESPN has an article up about this.



> Brett Okamoto
> 
> The Albuquerque Police Department is currently seeking UFC light heavyweight champion Jon Jones as a suspect in a hit-and-run incident on Sunday.
> 
> ...


Source

This doesn't look good at all.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

So... DUI, coke head, and now hit and run of a pregnant woman. :dunno:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Well this has been going all day. At this point if Jones didn't have anything to do with it I'm sure Dana or Jones himself would have been on twitter letting everyone know. This isn't a "oh diaz is awol" joke.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, this is being reported everywhere now.

Jon Jones... Some guy eh?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

oldfan said:


> reports on the twitter say it was the same pregnant woman


Yea, only Rampage goes on a Rampage with a picture of his own fukin face on the side of the truck.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Wasn't he claiming to be off his face on Redbull?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Chael is behind it. Rigged everything to get called up at the last minute for a surprise title shot.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

People all like "Bet he gets away with it without jail time. Celebrities suck" and "Dana will defend him. They should strip him of the title".

1. When does anyone ever get jail time for a hit and run misdemeanour?

2. Why would the UFC strip him for something like a hit and run? Next people will say Weidman should be stripped for shitting on a chick's floor.



All in all though, Jones is an absolute, straight up, no clue idiot. Hit...and RUN? Even if he caused it, why run? You're Jon Jones. You can pay the fine mate. You can get a mate to drive you around if they suspend your licence. If you're gonna take coke, do it AFTER a fight. You know, when no one is gonna test you and shit? These are normal people things. Some people do hit and runs, some people take coke, but come on mate, you know the spotlight is on you. You HAVE to just be straight up with everything and if you want to continue doing the shit, you need to Mike Tyson your way through it all.

This is me just assumed he's guilty, but really if you take the whole context of how the cops said they are treating him as a suspect, he's obviously the one.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> People all like "Bet he gets away with it without jail time. Celebrities suck" and "Dana will defend him. They should strip him of the title".
> 
> 1. When does anyone ever get jail time for a hit and run misdemeanour?
> 
> ...


The thing is people assumed after his last coke thing he only used it once or twice. They spun the PR very well. He could well be a coke fiend. When he had that brawl with cormier at the press conference and was roaring like a lion after the very first thing I thought was that he's on the Charles there before he got caught for it. If it is the case, probably he's not going to be making rational decisions especially in a hit and run situation. 

Jones fits the Temperamental Genius category pretty well.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> The thing is people assumed after his last coke thing he only used it once or twice. They spun the PR very well. He could well be a coke fiend. When he had that brawl with cormier at the press conference and was roaring like a lion after the very first thing I thought was that he's on the Charles there before he got caught for it. If it is the case, probably he's not going to be making rational decisions especially in a hit and run situation.
> 
> Jones fits the Temperamental Genius category pretty well.


He also could crash his car every single day, hitting pregnant woman by night and fighting MMA by day.

Is that really a PR spin. 24 year old does cocaine......so he's most likely an addict with a serious problem who will probably die before he's 30? 

If you think an MMA fighter screaming after a scuffle is a sign of them doing cocaine, then every single fighter in the entire history of MMA was on cocaine at the time they won their fight.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

How the heck does Chael always call it. What's the info that he knows or is it pure coincidence? :confused02:

I went from "wow this kid is the next star to he's a total douche, to wow he's incredibly naive." He's going to be the prodigal ex-lhw champ years down the road where he'll be bitter wondering why nobody gives him the respect that his predecessors command. One story after another...

Martina Hingis got a two year ban from tennis for testing for cocaine. Juss saying...

I don't like to beat a man when he's down. I was very much looking forward to the clash against AJ. Hope this clears up.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> How the heck does Chael always call it. What's the info that he knows or is it pure coincidence? :confused02:
> 
> I went from "wow this kid is the next star to he's a total douche, to wow he's incredibly naive." He's going to be the prodigal ex-lhw champ years down the road where he'll be bitter wondering why nobody gives him the respect that his predecessors command. One story after another...
> 
> ...


It's either coincidence or Chael set him up, lol. Or maybe, Jon really does have some serious issues that only the inside knows about.

Anyway, doing a little blow once in a while, if it's not before the fight or something, I have no problem with, not going to be a hypocrite about it, I think a two year ban is a bit exaggerated, but hit and run (and under influence if true) is definitely idiotic.

I thought that rehab thing was a pretty obvious PR stunt, but now with all the things that have happened, I'm thinking Jones does have some mental issues (not sure about the coke addiction).


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> He also could crash his car every single day, hitting pregnant woman by night and fighting MMA by day.
> 
> Is that really a PR spin. 24 year old does cocaine......so he's most likely an addict with a serious problem who will probably die before he's 30?
> 
> If you think an MMA fighter screaming after a scuffle is a sign of them doing cocaine, then every single fighter in the entire history of MMA was on cocaine at the time they won their fight.


Right so the shit he's doing is just because he is dumb, couldn't be any other possible reason. 

Have you been around people who take coke regularly how aggressive and irrational they are? Probably not because your still a student and your mates can't afford it. 
Yes I do think what he did at the presser was a sign he was on coke. I said it to my mates at the time, and a month later he got popped for being on coke. It was a press conference clyde not a fight. You ever see chuck Liddell do that at a press conference? 
Continuing in the vein he is at the moment is a sure sign he's on something. I'll continue to use my intuition instead of the school of Clyde thanks very much!


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

What I want to know is are the guys at UFC still proud of him?! Seriously, **** Jon Jones. This dude needs a serious reality check. I bet he was under the influence and that's why he fled the scene.

Chael knows.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

King Daisuke said:


> What I want to know is are the guys at UFC still proud of him?! Seriously, **** Jon Jones. This dude needs a serious reality check. I bet he was under the influence and that's why he fled the scene.
> 
> Chael knows.



Maybe the pregnant woman was chaels wife! She's up the pole right now I believe!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

If it turns out it was him, which lets face it, it probably was, nobody flees the scene of an accident if they aren't either high, or drunk.

Dudes a piece of shit but he sure can fight his ass off.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Is this about that guy who *"cemented his legacy as undisputed GOAT"* already?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I come here looking for updates but y'all make me do the work 

Statement from UFC-


> “We are aware that the Albuquerque Police Department is interested in speaking to Jon Jones regarding his possible involvement in a motor vehicle accident. We are in the process of gathering facts and will reserve further comment until more information is available.”


APD-


> “The Albuquerque Police Department is actively seeking UFC Fighter Jon Jones for questioning in regards to his possible involvement in a hit-and-run accident, near the intersection of Juan Tabo and Southern, in Southeast Albuquerque early this morning, April 26, 2015.
> 
> “A pregnant female in her 20s, who was the driver of a separate vehicle, was taken to a local hospital for minor injuries.
> 
> “Officers attempted to contact Mr. Jones at his residence Sunday evening, but were unsuccessful. We have also reached out to his lawyer, but as of now, have not heard back.”


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

As an occasional user myself (maybe once or twice a year), I really didn't think Jones had a problem with drugs. I figured he partied hard in the off season and maybe snorted some coke once every couple of months. No biggie. 

DUI's are biggies. If this ends up being his second DUI he really has a problem. On the off chance the problem isn't a drug addiction, then he is a complete inconsiderate and selfish asshole to even consider driving like that when he occasionally uses.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't care about his drug and accident issues.

I just want to see him fight Rumble.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

The UFC should assign Jones a full time babysitter for a while to make sure he keeps his shit together


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*And later on, the pregnant lady called her husband...*



> *Wife:* :sad02: "Darling, I am calling from the hospital. A man hit my car and left without helping me. Don't worry, I had only a few bruises and the baby is OK, but I was so scared..." :sad03:
> 
> *Husband:* :angry01: "God help him, 'cus I am so going to beat the crap out of that muther fvcker and there's nothing on this planet holding me back!!!" :fight02:
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll say this much about Jones... the man never lets me down.:laugh:


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

Well, at least Jones won't have any fans after this. His fans are the worst.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

bah ha hahahaha

Pure gold from this dimwit.

I'm remembering that other thread where so many were defending his cocaine bust like it's no big deal & he's fine, clean, not an addict, has his s*** together, all that. So naïve. He'll still have defenders, though; at minimum: "I don't care about the outside the ring stuff, just let him fight." Bad PR for the UFC - they don't need this.

This is all over the news. Can't wait for the mugshot.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Honestly I think as MMA grows this situation will become more common.

It isn't rare for this kind of thing to happen in other professional sports... but I think MMA has been some what shielded from it thus far. 

I mean, it's almost shocking to see a guy on top in MMA, throw it all away.. but how many times have we seen it from other sports; too many to count. 

It probably has to do with both the demographic and the pay... as those migrate to more mainstream.... I wouldn't be surprised to see this happen more often.

Even 10 years ago the people who participated in this sport did so because of the love for it.. it wasn't a fantastic way to make money even for the big draws. As more money gets pumped into this world, more people are going to show up just looking for a pay check. The more of them that show up, the more this sort of thing will continue to happen.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Updated Report: Off-duty cop says he ID'd Jon Jones at crash scene; marijuana found*



> An off-duty police officer says he identified what he believed to be UFC light heavyweight champion Jon Jones fleeing a crash scene on Sunday, which injured a 20-year-old pregnant woman.
> 
> More has come out concerning a hit-and-run incident involving UFC light heavyweight champion Jon Jones in Albuquerque, New Mexico. According to a report from TMZ, an off-duty police officer witnessed the scene on Sunday and he believed the man who fled on foot from the crash was Jones. Additional details also reveal that cops searched the rental vehicle and discovered docs with Jones' name on them.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/4/2...nes-fleeing-on-foot-from-crash-scene-mma-news

I really don't care if he's smoking Roganjuana, but the hit & run is a pretty bad look. (Just saw the giant, ongoing info thread about this, I probably should have just posted the update there, my bad.)


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Honestly I think as MMA grows this situation will become more common.
> 
> It isn't rare for this kind of thing to happen in other professional sports... but I think MMA has been some what shielded from it thus far.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think you're right.

One big difference with the UFC (so far) is other leagues would come down much harder on JBJ, rather than defend him & support his quick overnighter in rehab, let him fight, without missing a beat.

Man, going back thru the old threads is hilarious. "He just did a line of coke while partying" :thumbsup:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

*UFC releases statement on Jon Jones being sought by Albuquerque police*



> The UFC responded to the Albuquerque police department seeking light heavyweight champ Jon Jones in a hit and run accident late Saturday night.
> 
> The Albuquerque Police Department named UFC Light Heavyweight champ Jon Jones the suspect in a hit and run accident that sent a pregnant woman to the hospital. In response the UFC released a statement to Kevin Iole.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/4/2...jones-sought-by-albuquerque-police-dana-white


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Im not saying that anyone is legally liable for Jones or his actions but ethically the UFC and the athletic commission look like dog shit here as well as Jones. 

And you thought Dana hated Jackson's before.. haha.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I bet Dana is pissed off as hell too. He probably already was pissed about the coke stuff, but he hid it pretty well and did what was best for business saying that "Jones will get through this like the champion he is", and boy does he look silly now saying that. :laugh:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Perhaps fighting is a stupid man's game in all reality. How else can you explain that a complete moron like Jones is able to be so good in the cage? Seems like it would take at least some self awareness and common sense to become the worlds best fighter. Jones has neither. 

Jones needs help. But he is too arrogant to seek it. 

Jones drives as well as a 15 year old girl. 

UFC 187 is still good. But of course we can't have what is scheduled.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> Right so the shit he's doing is just because he is dumb, couldn't be any other possible reason.
> 
> Have you been around people who take coke regularly how aggressive and irrational they are? Probably not because your still a student and your mates can't afford it.
> Yes I do think what he did at the presser was a sign he was on coke. I said it to my mates at the time, and a month later he got popped for being on coke. It was a press conference clyde not a fight. You ever see chuck Liddell do that at a press conference?
> Continuing in the vein he is at the moment is a sure sign he's on something. I'll continue to use my intuition instead of the school of Clyde thanks very much!


People do dumb shit all the time. Jones DOES seem fairly stupid.

People who take coke regularly arent always aggressive and irrational. But yeah, it's fairly common. And I'm still a student? Yeah...a Glaswegian student. I stopped taking coke around the time people like you gave it a shot  

He might well have been on coke at the presser. It's not exactly the most noticeable thing in the world if you do a line or two. I just think it's still a HUGE stretch to say he has a drug problem if he done it a few times. You know people on this site have spoken about fairly regular heroin use yeah? How many of them you reckon are suking people off behind Tesco for a few quid for their next hit (besides slapshot, but he's just trying to act like Jones).

SURE sign? And you're talking about the school of Clyde? Thank fuk you're not a cop man. "You were going over the line. I'm arresting you for driving under the influence". "Don't you want to breathalyse me?" "Nah, I mean it's obvious your drunk so why bother".



Woodenhead said:


> bah ha hahahaha
> 
> Pure gold from this dimwit.
> 
> ...


I'd say being the UFC Champion is having your shit together. His cocaine bust wasn't a big deal. He seems pretty normal 99.9% of the time.

He's clearly, as you said, a complete and utter idiot. I mean...he left documents in the car ffs lol. He makes ridiculous decisions. He seems smart enough when he speaks as well but when he's around people he must just go retarded. You have to think maybe it's the people around him. His brothers seem to have their shit sussed out and he seems close to them. They need to give him a reality check.

I don't care about the outside stuff tbh. Hit and run is soooooooooooooooooooooooooo much worse than domestic abuse but you can bet your house I'm going to be sitting at 5am Sunday morning watching Floyd in the ring.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Woodenhead said:


> bah ha hahahaha
> 
> Pure gold from this dimwit.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but what is wrong with Jon Jones (or any human being) with choosing to take cocaine, pot or any other substance you can name? Did Jones do something morally wrong when he took cocaine? Why would people feel the need to attack or defend him for snorting cocaine? Taking drugs and other substances doesn't make you a bad human being. You probably drink alcohol, right? Should people need to defend you for getting shit-faced wasted from time to time?

There's no actual WRONG in doing ANY drugs. What's wrong is causing harm, suffering or loss to other people. In this case, Jones acted wrongly and injured another human being, and then failed to act responsibly by fleeing the scene. People can bash Jon all they want for this - and rightly so. But making him out to be a villain for doing cocaine? No.

Are all drug addicts bad people or some thing?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I would be very disappointed if he kept hold of that belt if it turns out he is as guilty as it's looking right now.

Chael Sonnen could always offer to step up and fight AJ though


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd rather he keeps the belt because why would any of us give a damn out the next paper champ if they didn't get to beat Jones? Although, thinking now, a NASTY thing for UFC to do which would be PERFECT is to strip him of the belt and have him fight for it next. Your goal is to break records? UFC's goal is for you not to injure pregnant women.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I wonder if his belt gets stripped if he's found guilty of all this? Sitting out due to injury is one thing, but sitting out of fights due to crime seems like a strip-worthy occasion. Not that I want it to happen, just pondering the possibilities if this turns out as bad as it's sounding so far. 

I could careless about his marijuana use or alcohol consumption if he's not hurting anyone else, but DUI's are selfish and it certainly hurts other people.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Jones is a dumbass. I'll still support him in the cage, but it's getting extremely hard to out of it (from a non-fighting POV). It is beyond irresponsible to be driving drunk, using cocaine, or having weed in the car when you have a significant other and/or kids. But to be caught doing ALL THREE? You have to be incredibly irresponsible and a dumbass.

This is an example of what happens when you have an athlete who clearly isn't the brightest of the bunch, and you gave him fame and an endless amount of money.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

The Best Around said:


> Jones is a dumbass. I'll still support him in the cage, but it's getting extremely hard to out of it (from a non-fighting POV). It is beyond irresponsible to be driving drunk, using cocaine, or having weed in the car when you have a significant other and/or kids. But to be caught doing ALL THREE? You have to be incredibly irresponsible and a dumbass.
> 
> This is an example of what happens when you have an athlete who clearly isn't the brightest of the bunch, and you gave him fame and an endless amount of money.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

And now I have to watch Naked Gun. DAMMIT CUPCAKE I HAVE SHIT TO DO!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

So much naïveté and trying to paint things a certain way in order to justify flawed & simplistic binary views. Ignoring obvious signs. Screw integrity. I love it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Woodenhead said:


> So much naïveté and trying to paint things a certain way in order to justify flawed & simplistic binary views. Ignoring obvious signs. Screw integrity. I love it.


Taking coke = Automatic addition. We get it.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Supposedly this video was made the day before or after the incident. Later on deleted from his instagram.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> 1. When does anyone ever get jail time for a hit and run misdemeanour?


Didn't see if any charges were filed. A bit behind right now but in cases of injury, hit and run can be a felony.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I wonder why Jones fled the scene of the accident.

Is a DUI worse than fleeing the scene of a car crash?

Maybe he had contraband or illegal drugs on him that would result in mandatory jail time if he was searched.

I hope he gets things sorted out, if he has some type of substance abuse issue.


----------



## Aiken (May 3, 2010)

So, is JBJ currently on the lamb, having changed his name and died his hair? Maybe hunkered down in a freight train box car desperately hoping that the train is heading south across the boarder?

Jon's only hope is that Cane Velasquez will forgive Jones' calling him out and instead will let him stay with his family just outside Tijuana until the dust settles...

I have been a huge fan of JBJ ever since watching his first fight... I've made excuses for him, looked the other way and generally adopted an "I care about how he fights, not his personality" attitude....

I like Jones as a fighter... but running from anything (other then certain death) is for cowards... Real men, accept responsibility for their actions and don't sneak off like bitches waiting for Daddy Dana to throw enough cash at a lawyer...

This is strike two for Jones... 

I thought he was moving to Albuquerque to avoid the between fight temptations - Someone at the Jackson/Winklejohn gym needs to become responsible for the Champ... otherwise I see him maybe imploding the way Mike Tyson did...

Get a fuccin grip Jones - you have five years left of your career, after that you can become a puppy strangler for all I care....


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I bet you he will say someone stole his car or something stupid like that. But not contacting the authorities is making it much worse for him. 

He's a fool, IF he is in fact guilty.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

And to think that the worst thing Anderson Silva did outside the cage and *received hell because of it * was reporting a bitch who was harassing him and his family to the authorities to deal with. Imagine if he had put the life of an innocent pregnant woman out of his own stupidity and ran away instead...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Lemme cook some popcorn and get comfortable. This train wreck is gonna be one hell of a show and I don't want to miss a minute.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

wait there's more!

Helwani is reporting that the pregnant lady has a broken arm and jon is charged with a felony.

He probably avoided some major drug charges so....way to go Jon!raise01:


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

IDK, I think we can assume at this point Jones won't be available for UFC 187. That looks ugly and that part of the large amount of cash raises lots of concerning questions.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Isn't DC training for a fight? let him fight Rumble for the belt. The real belt. I say No felons allowed.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Isn't DC training for a fight? let him fight Rumble for the belt.


Oh damn.... shite just got serious.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> IDK, I think we can assume at this point Jones won't be available for UFC 187. That looks ugly and that part of the large amount of cash raises lots of concerning questions.


Don't worry Jon will go to rehab for 36 hours where they will tell him he's not an addict and then he'll volunteer at a women's shelter for a day. He won't show up but he'll volunteer. And the ufc will claim him 100% cured and redeemed and he'll fight.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Jon Jones crash footage - https://vine.co/v/eWTqAUwKVM0


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Don't worry Jon will go to rehab for 36 hours where they will tell him he's not an addict and then he'll volunteer at a women's shelter for a day. He won't show up but he'll volunteer. And the ufc will claim him 100% cured and redeemed and he'll fight.


Not funny because it's true.




It's time to start the JUSTICE FOR MATT RIDDLE fund.:sarcastic07:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Old, but LOL.*


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

M.C said:


> Jon Jones crash footage - https://vine.co/v/eWTqAUwKVM0





M.C said:


> Jon Jones crash footage - https://vine.co/v/eWTqAUwKVM0





M.C said:


> Jon Jones crash footage - https://vine.co/v/eWTqAUwKVM0


:thumb02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Didn't see if any charges were filed. A bit behind right now but in cases of injury, hit and run can be a felony.


I don't believe it ever results in jail time though (obviously shit's all over the place with laws in the world though).

Someone said somewhere that the laws of the place he was in is cloudy with drugs. Really, Jones could say a mate was driving the car, was his mates drugs, and he ran to get away from it. He gets a slap on the wrist for fleeing the scene, probably fights next month.

And I love how we all just pretend Rumble isn't a highly suspicious character because he seems like a nice guy haha. Then again I reckon Rumble seems like one of the soundest guys in MMA today so I'm no different.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Years ago I said this would happen. When a guy has an ego the size of Jones and zero humility spiraling out of control always happens. I knew nobody would have any sympathy either. I think the next 6 months he'll lose his title and face legal issues. Time to reap what you've sewn Jones, never learned an ounce of humility and this is what happens.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyone who thinks a hit & run is not serious, is delusional. In Arizona, since the victim broke her arm & the suspect was likely under the influence, this easily could easily be classified as a class 3 or 5 felony. And those felonies come with prison time.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

apparently...AA was partying with jones that night and then was involved in a *separate* hit and run accident....weird coincidence...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TheAuger said:


> Anyone who thinks a hit & run is not serious, is delusional. In Arizona, since the victim broke her arm & the suspect was likely under the influence, this easily could easily be classified as a class 3 or 5 felony. And those felonies come with prison time.


This. As in minimum of a year just for the hit and run. Nothing to do with being a second DUI or illegal drugs.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I don't believe it ever results in jail time though (obviously shit's all over the place with laws in the world though).
> 
> Someone said somewhere that the laws of the place he was in is cloudy with drugs. Really, Jones could say a mate was driving the car, was his mates drugs, and he ran to get away from it. He gets a slap on the wrist for fleeing the scene, probably fights next month.
> 
> And I love how we all just pretend Rumble isn't a highly suspicious character because he seems like a nice guy haha. Then again I reckon Rumble seems like one of the soundest guys in MMA today so I'm no different.


Rumble had a domestic violence charge against him, but yeah this is bad. I don't know if the fight would be cancelled though you figure it will be months before this gets to court. The issue is the AC and UFC and if they will allow him to fight.



Life B Ez said:


> This. As in minimum of a year just for the hit and run. Nothing to do with being a second DUI or illegal drugs.


Which means he serves six months, if he doesn't plea it down which happens in 95% of all cases.
But really why doesn't Jon Jones have a bloody driver.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Rumble had a domestic violence charge against him, but yeah this is bad. I don't know if the fight would be cancelled though you figure it will be months before this gets to court. The issue is the AC and UFC and if they will allow him to fight.
> 
> But really why doesn't Jon Jones have a bloody driver.


Wasn't the case from an incident like two years ago that the woman dropped? I remember feeling like it was just a try at cashing in after the whole Ray Rice thing.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Rumble had a domestic violence charge against him, but yeah this is bad. I don't know if the fight would be cancelled though you figure it will be months before this gets to court. The issue is the AC and UFC and if they will allow him to fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or just do his drugs at his home. 

Seems like a guy who had been sheltered all his life....and now is new to alcohol and drugs and has no clue how to act.

What time did this happen? Wasnt it mid morning? 

Jon Jones is a terrible driver. Can throw a mean spinning elbow....but cant drive a car...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

> *Dana White:* "I am just glad Jones showed me he can prioritize things and went back to get this..."













:thumb02:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Charge Against Jon Jones Elevated to Felony*



> The situation involving UFC light heavyweight champion Jon Jones continues to develop at a rapid pace.
> 
> Initially being sought for questioning due to his alleged involvement in a hit-and-run car accident that could have seen him charged with a misdemeanor for Leaving the Scene of an Accident, the charge against Jones on Monday was elevated to a felony.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/charge-against-jon-jones-elevated-felony-201357065--mma.html


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

This is getting more exciting by the minute!!!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Either he's hiding out until drugs leave his system or he's planning on jumping countries, but this hiding out thing never works out well if you're a celebrity.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

I can just see the new PR spin in a week or so. "I was off the rails, but now I've found Jesus again".


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I found a solution to this problem circulating on another forum. 

Vitor will beat The Chris for the belt then immediately fight AJ for the LHW belt. Stranger things have happened...


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Not sure what time this whole thing happened, but the story broke around 3pm PST so I believe that is 4pm in New Mexico. Assuming he was drunk or on drugs, that is really early on a Sunday to be on something.


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

I just hate to see the best entertainers in the business are doing very few fights in the time to come.
Anderson Silva,Cain Velasques and now Bones Jones.
I think Jones need a training camp in Thailand to get away from it all. No alcohol. Just training and get laid with locals. I think Jones need to get away from his party-life in the US. He just can`t handle it.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Pillowhands said:


> I just hate to see the best entertainers in the business are doing very few fights in the time to come.
> Anderson Silva,Cain Velasques and now Bones Jones.
> I think Jones need a training camp in Thailand to get away from it all. No alcohol. Just training and get laid with locals. I think Jones need to get away from his party-life in the US. He just can`t handle it.


Wait you think Jones has drug and partying problems and your solution is for him to go to Thailand......? Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> Wait you think Jones has drug and partying problems and your solution is for him to go to Thailand......? Hahahahahahahahaha


You just said exactly what I was going to say. I've been to Thailand and it's crazy over there, so Jones being there assuming he has a few addictions, would lose his mind over there haha:drink02::drink01:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

ABQ police just issued an arrest warrant for Jones. Still not a big deal Clyde?


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

> ABQ PD has confirmed to me that Jon Jones is now in police custody.





> UFC has acknowledged that Jones is in custody & they tell me, as of right now, they don't expect to provide any further statements tonight.


From Ariel's Twitter


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

MagiK11 said:


> You just said exactly what I was going to say. I've been to Thailand and it's crazy over there, so Jones being there assuming he has a few addictions, would lose his mind over there haha:drink02::drink01:


At least in Thailand Jones would have a *"happy ending"*, LOL.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

He blew it. Damn. Could've been the GOAT


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

I will laugh at him.he acted better than everyone and spouts garbage. At his age I did a lot of bad things, but I never got a DUI or hurt anyone. Oh, and I don't preach to preach down to people 

Dude is a bad man inside the octagon. I give him that. He could beat anyone in the UFC (and lose to a few as well).

I would like to see his belt stripped and him have to beat a champ to regain the belt. the Gus fight would've been different if Gus was champ and Jones the challenger.it just works that way.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Pillowhands said:


> I just hate to see the best entertainers in the business are doing very few fights in the time to come.
> Anderson Silva,Cain Velasques and now Bones Jones.
> I think Jones need a training camp in Thailand to get away from it all. No alcohol. Just training and get laid with locals. I think Jones need to get away from his party-life in the US. He just can`t handle it.


He would soon say something stupid about the king and get thrown in jail forever!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

booked, processed, released 



> He was arrested on a felony charge of leaving the scene of an accident involving death or personal injuries. After being in custody for three hours, he was released after posting $2,500 bail, according to Raimondi.
> 
> Ariel Helwani of MMAFighting.com reported that UFC is aware of the news, but did not plan on releasing a statement Monday evening.
> 
> ...


now we wait


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's a little bit more information about the actual offence etc (obviously written pre-arrest)



> Jon Jones could be facing felony charges.
> 
> There is currently no arrest warrant for the UFC light heavyweight champion, but he is suspected to be the perpetrator in a hit-and-run accident Sunday morning in Albuquerque, according to Albuquerque PD. It was initially thought that Jones could face misdemeanor charges, but because the victim in the accident, a pregnant woman in her 20s, broke her arm in the collision, the potential charges have been upgraded to a felony.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Disappointed. Sounds like Brazil, really. Do shite (serious shite), troll the authorities for a bit, pay an incredibly low amount of money, go home. :thumbsdown:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

He's lucky he's with the UFC where they take personal interests in protecting their stars. Somehow I don't think this will be the last incident we'll hear about. I juss hope he makes it to the fight cuz I've been waiting a long while for this card. Probably the most stacked I've seen.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Sounds like he was drunk again. Why else would he leave the scene of an accident? I can personally say that is the number two reason why people leave accidents, just behind unlicensed driving... and Jones probably has a driver license.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Sounds like he was drunk again. Why else would he leave the scene of an accident? I can personally say that is the number two reason why people leave accidents, just behind unlicensed driving... and Jones probably has a driver license.


Don't forget he moved to ABQ to train full time - maybe he was in a rush to the gym!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Leed said:


> Don't forget he moved to ABQ to train full time - maybe he was in a rush to the gym!


Wonder if Jacksons were having a Bong party?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Fortunately for Jones, DUI after you split from a collision is next to impossible to prove. Even if the person is located minutes later, the defense will always claim he chugged liquor after the accident because he was upset or some other BS.

It's obviously a lie, but it works in criminals favor.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Leed said:


> Don't forget he moved to ABQ to train full time - maybe he was *in a rush* to the gym!


*Rule number one:*


Jackson's fighters are *NEVER in a rush*.

This is such common knowledge even Jones attorney won't use this line on court.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

It felt so strange seeing Jon's arrest on Good Morning America this morning. 

I guess MMA really is "mainstream" now yet My local newspaper with a 100k plus distribution still doesn't acknowledge that it exists.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Does weed count as DUI? I know they test drivers for it in some countries, maybe they have laws against that shit in Alberjerky?


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I bet the woman who he hit is going to have to fight the lawyers off with a stick. I hope she gets a good one, I think Jon's cocaine money is about to get depleted.

This is as bad if not worse than what they were willing to suspend AJ for indefinitely, so I think they have to do the same for Jones. This is a second offense, plus the MMA failed drug test, a judge probably can't take that into account for sentencing but it was pretty public so I hope it might sway their decision to be a little more harsh.. I have been a Jones supporter in the past, but this is too much he could have killed someone, and he doesn't even take the time to check on the person he hit, but does go back to grab his money. IMO he needs to go to jail this time.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Jon's a dumbass kid who did a stupid thing.
I have never liked him more than I do right now. we have so much in common.

...mugshot


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Does weed count as DUI? I know they test drivers for it in some countries, maybe they have laws against that shit in Alberjerky?


Yes. But again, it's next to impossible to prove someone was under the influence if they fled the scene... Even if they're blitzed when you find them. 

Last I read he was booked under misdemeanor charges and bailed out. The department is waiting to see the extent of the injuries before possible pursuing felony charges.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

His nice guy persona he first tried to portray is failing fast


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

Didnt the UFC cut Torres over some stupid shit? I mean correct me if I am wrong, but they also fined Griffin and Mitrione over simply saying stuff in interviews and on Twitter. Jones did what he did and the UFC does absolutely nothing. Really


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

M_D said:


> His nice guy persona he first tried to portray is failing fast





usernamewoman said:


> Didnt the UFC cut Torres over some stupid shit? I mean correct me if I am wrong, but they also fined Griffin and Mitrione over simply saying stuff in interviews and on Twitter. Jones did what he did and the UFC does absolutely nothing. Really


I read these and felt like I was in a time warp back to 2012


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

oldfan said:


> I read these and felt like I was in a time warp back to 2012


I want to go back
And do it all over again
But I can't go back I know
I want to go back
Cause I'm feeling so much older
But I can't go back I know:thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Yes. But again, it's next to impossible to prove someone was under the influence if they fled the scene... Even if they're blitzed when you find them.
> 
> Last I read he was booked under misdemeanor charges and bailed out. The department is waiting to see the extent of the injuries before possible pursuing felony charges.


According to multiple sites he was booked for a felony.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

DonRifle said:


> Maybe the pregnant woman was chaels wife! She's up the pole right now I believe!


Nah, but her name is Sonnenberg...:jaw:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

King Daisuke said:


> Nah, but her name is Sonnenberg...:jaw:


Its obvious Chael is behind it! He knows he can't beat Jones, he needs to get him out of the picture! He's seen a weakness in Johnsons armour, reckons he can take him out! Just like when Randy came back to beat Silvia!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> According to multiple sites he was booked for a felony.


Yeah I read a lot of those too. A couple things didn't make sense though. $2,500 is an extremely low bond for a felony. I read a statement from a department representative stating the misdemeanor charge could turn into a felony depending on the results of the injury.

Sounds to me like a misdemeanor. I'm sure this will be clarified in time.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> According to Jones’ attorney, Vincent Ward, the UFC light heavyweight champion is taking this incident very “seriously” and is hopeful that he can return to training soon, his words (via Koat.com):
> 
> “He wants to get down to training for this fight he has,” stated Ward.* “He wouldn’t want to be dealing with this right now, but he’s a great guy, he’s taking all this seriously.”*


:thumbsup: good for you champ, your a great guy :thumbsup:




you need a new lawyer


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

oldfan said:


> :thumbsup: good for you champ, your a great guy :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumb02:


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

DonRifle said:


> Its obvious Chael is behind it! He knows he can't beat Jones, he needs to get him out of the picture! He's seen a weakness in Johnsons armour, reckons he can take him out! Just like when Randy came back to beat Silvia!


Post-fight interview: _Not bad for a relatively young man..._


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Anyway, I've been enjoying watching all (that's left of) Jones's fans saying they don't care even if he hurts innocent people, all they care is what happens in the cage. Yeah, I bet you do - because that's all you have.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Yeah I read a lot of those too. A couple things didn't make sense though. $2,500 is an extremely low bond for a felony. I read a statement from a department representative stating the misdemeanor charge could turn into a felony depending on the results of the injury.
> 
> Sounds to me like a misdemeanor. I'm sure this will be clarified in time.


Thought it got upgraded because she broke her arm. :dunno:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Thought it got upgraded because she broke her arm. :dunno:


This is what I had read as well.

I also seen that Jones had been in contact with the ABQ police to turn himself in. Can they negotiate the bond amount? Possible that's why it was so low.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

If Jones can't fight Johnson, that will be the second time *he* will be responsible for cancelling a main event, first one got the whole card scrapped.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> If Jones can't fight Johnson, that will be the second time *he* will be responsible for cancelling a main event, first one got the whole card scrapped.


No, it would be the first time it's his responsibility. For UFC 151 he had a contract to fight Henderson and Henderson pulled out a week before the fight even though he knew at least two weeks before that he wouldn't be able to fight. It was definitely more Hernderson's fault and the fault of the UFC to not have a reasonable back up plan for these kind of circumstances than it was Jones' for what happened.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Being the first in history to refuse a replacement fight wasn't his fault? Ok.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> ABQ police just issued an arrest warrant for Jones. Still not a big deal Clyde?


And I bet he doesn't do jail time.

It's a big deal morally, but as I said I'm led to believe that in most places it's rare to see the inside of a proper cell from a hit and run.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*I don't like you anymore...*



Voiceless said:


> No, it would be the first time it's his responsibility. For UFC 151 he had a contract to fight Henderson and Henderson pulled out a week before the fight even though he knew at least two weeks before that he wouldn't be able to fight. It was definitely more Hernderson's fault and the fault of the UFC to not have a reasonable back up plan for these kind of circumstances than it was Jones' for what happened.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> ABQ police just issued an arrest warrant for Jones. Still not a big deal Clyde?


And I bet he doesn't do jail time.

It's a big deal morally, but as I said I'm led to believe that in most places it's rare to see the inside of a proper cell from a hit and run.

It's weird, I don't even like Jones that much. I FLIPPED when Vitor got that armbar and have said a few times that I have a feeling Rumble catches him with an uppercut.

But Jones wasn't at fault for denying the fight. Is it really despicable to turn down a fight against an opponent when both you and them aren't going to be fully prepared? Everyone hates excuses in MMA. Jones didn't want there to be any. People said he was scared....but then he goes and fights Chael anyways? Jones didn't want to not be fully prepared for his opponent and risk his title. Ironically, he's done that tenfold since then.

Sportsman, you really going to insult Machida like that? He refused to fight Jones which is why Sonnen's name even got dragged into things. Machida had the same mentality as Jones, he didn't want to fight anyone without being fully prepared.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Killz said:


>


I didn't know pregnant women were that dense, are they sure it wasn't a deer?

Also looks as if Jones will still be fighting Rumble.



> Jon Jones may have bailed himself out of custody in approximately three hours time on Monday night, but he will certainly have to deal with far more from the Nevada Athletic Commission over the coming weeks.
> 
> According to MMAFighting.com, the NAC plans to monitor the light-heavyweight champion's hit-and-run incident as details continue to emerge.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/4/2...itored-by-nevada-athletic-commission-mma-news

Footage of Jones after the accident


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

> “He wants to get down to training for this fight he has,” Jones’ attorney, Vincent Ward, told koat.com. “He wouldn’t want to be dealing with this right now, *but he’s a great guy*. He’s taking all this seriously.”


Really not the time to be claiming Jones is a great guy, Vincent :sarcastic12:


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Sportsman, you really going to insult Machida like that? He refused to fight Jones which is why Sonnen's name even got dragged into things. Machida had the same mentality as Jones, he didn't want to fight anyone without being fully prepared.


I'm not sure but was machida even in a fight camp at the time?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

prospect said:


> I'm not sure but was machida even in a fight camp at the time?


If I'm correct he was, but he felt the fight made absolutely no sense as he was likely going to get a title shot pretty soon and would never get another with a second loss to the champ. I think his shit loss to Phil Davis came soon after.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

prospect said:


> I'm not sure but was machida even in a fight camp at the time?





ClydebankBlitz said:


> If I'm correct he was, but he felt the fight made absolutely no sense as he was likely going to get a title shot pretty soon and would never get another with a second loss to the champ. I think his shit loss to Phil Davis came soon after.


Machida has just fought Ryan Bader on August 4 and didn't fight again until Dan Henderson in February. Ufc 151 was supposed to be September 1 and ufc 152 was September 22. So I doubt Machida was ready for a title fight. He didn't fight Davis until ufc 163.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> No, it would be the first time it's his responsibility. For UFC 151 he had a contract to fight Henderson and Henderson pulled out a week before the fight even though he knew at least two weeks before that he wouldn't be able to fight. It was definitely more Hernderson's fault and the fault of the UFC to not have a reasonable back up plan for these kind of circumstances than it was Jones' for what happened.


Right and even this if he's unhurt and he can fight it's the responsibility of the UFC to keep him employed and the athletic commissions responsibility to keep him licensed. We don't know what the legal issues between fighters and the UFC are. They may only have the option of firing Jones they may be contractually obligated to give him fights.

This is going to come down to the commission and pulling his license and athletic commissions who are paid by this big fights may delay till after the fight to address the issue. 

Just because someone has a pending legal or criminal action against them doesn't mean they aren't allowed to earn a living especially considering that he's not in a fight league but a fight promotion.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Will Chope comes to mind again. Even when he was cleared from all the mess he did yo his wife and got the ultimate punishment being expelled from the Air Force ages ago, and even his own wife coming to record a video with him making sure to everyone everything was on the past, *he got permanently cut from UFC*. But then, you had those who thought he was holding a gun to his ex wife's belly during her testimonial...:confused05:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

*UFC needs to strip Jon Jones of his title and pull him from UFC 187*



> For years, it seemed plainly obvious that the only fighter who would able to beat Jon Jones was, in fact, Jon Jones.
> 
> Perhaps not all that surprisingly given his record, the UFC light heavyweight champion and now accused hit-and-run driver is, in fact, doing exactly that.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/ufc-ne...m-from-ufc-187-immediately-020658664-mma.html

Not necessarily my opinion, just the messenger.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Should they? Yes. Do I want it? Not really, but I would understand.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/ufc-ne...m-from-ufc-187-immediately-020658664-mma.html
> 
> Not necessarily my opinion, just the messenger.


See we don't know if the UFC can do that legally, because Jon Jones is not an employee of the UFC, the UFC promotes the independent contractor Jon Jones fights.

So they can decide they don't want to do business with him and fire him, they might be able to fine him, or pay him to wait his contract but even that is iffy. As we just saw with Rampage these contracts don't hold up all the time.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Machida has just fought Ryan Bader on August 4 and didn't fight again until Dan Henderson in February. Ufc 151 was supposed to be September 1 and ufc 152 was September 22. So I doubt Machida was ready for a title fight. He didn't fight Davis until ufc 163.


Ahhhh yeah I forgot Hendo.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: I don't like you anymore...*



Sportsman 2.0 said:


>












hehehe


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Video: Jones hides from reporters following release on bail*


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Ahhhh yeah I forgot Hendo.


Smooth :thumb02:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Doubtful anyone messes with him in jail


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Heres a video of some of Jones other incidents.






What a dick. Great fighter, arrogant human.


----------



## log (Jul 19, 2010)

@@danawhiteufc ・・・ Anyone who is interested I am going live on @foxsports1 @foxsportslive in a couple mins regarding Jon Jones.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

rabakill said:


> Doubtful anyone messes with him in jail


Biggest dude on the dancefloor is the one everyone wants to take a shot at.

Celebrities don't go to proper jail anyways.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't think they fight one-on-one in jail, and I'm pretty sure they use even worse tactics than eyepokes. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

King Daisuke said:


> I don't think they fight one-on-one in jail, and I'm pretty sure they use even worse tactics than eyepokes. I could be wrong, though.


He'll just have to knife one of the Aryan Brotherhood then the Black guys will give him protection!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Isn't DC training for a fight? let him fight Rumble for the belt. The real belt. I say No felons allowed.


further proof That Dana reads my posts.

I actually hate this for jon and for DC. Jon is supposed to be given due process and presumed innocent long beyond fight day. 

I hate it for Dc because through no fault of his, he is never going to get the respect he deserves until Jon Jones comes back from wherever this goes.

I hate it for rumble too. he might have KO'd jon. 

DC is going to manhandle him so bad it'll just make jones look that much more impressive.

I said a long time ago DC/Jones were going to be the Ali/Fraseir of MMA.... maybe Rumble will turn out to be Foreman


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

DonRifle said:


> He'll just have to knife one of the Aryan Brotherhood then the Black guys will give him protection!


Which group? Are we talking more drugs with Adebisi or becoming Muhammad Jon with Said?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

King Daisuke said:


> Which group? Are we talking more drugs with Adebisi or becoming Muhammad Jon with Said?


Whatever group is wearing the Doo-Rags, he'll be with them.


----------

